# Opinions on a kidding timeline?



## McGoat (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I was hoping people could give me a run down on their experience with kidding timelines. My two does are due in March and while they are both 3rd time mothers, it will be my first time experiencing a kidding. I've been doing lots of research and understand that all goats are different so it's hard to nail down a strict timeline for kidding, but I would really appreciate if people could share what their does general timelines look like. I'm mostly concerned about when I should be worried about things taking to long or something going wrong.

How long after after loss of ligaments should active labor start? How long until she should begin pushing? Once they start pushing when should we start to see a kid? How long between kids? When will we know if she's done or there are more kids? When should they pass the after birth? Anything else?

Thanks!


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi! So, minis will have a gestation period of about 145 days, while full-size goats have 150 days. It’s not always exact, they can even be a week early OR late, so the best way to know just how soon she is going to kid is to constantly feel her tail ligaments. Once her ligaments disappear, labor will begin within the next 24 hrs. You can also watch for prominent hip bones, which means that she should be kidding in 1-5 days. When she is close, she will paw at the ground trying to make a ‘nest’. If she starts pushing, babies are definitely coming soon! The length time between kids shouldn’t be very long. The placenta (afterbirth) will come out shortly after the kids are out if there are no more kids. It may even take a day or two for the placenta to come out.
Also, it is a good idea to watch some other goat births on YouTube to prepare yourself. It really helps! Good luck!


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

If she is taking a long time during labor or not really pushing well, a calcium drench is recommended.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MissMiniNubian said:


> The length time between kids should be ver long.


I think you mean shouldn't.


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I think you mean shouldn't.


Yes! I just fixed it.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I think it's going to really vary from goat to goat. You should go read the Doe's Code of Honor on here. I think the general rule of thumb, though, is once you see strings of amber goo, baby should be very close. And if you see the amber goo, and it's not followed within 30 minutes or so by active pushing and then a kid, there may be something wrong.
I haven't been through a lot of goat births yet, but the one that I was able to observe fully from start to finish, the amber goo showed up about 15-20 minutes before the kid did.
With that same doe, her ligaments came and went a lot. One time I would feel them, and they would be nearly gone, the next time, they would be rock solid. So I don't feel like that is more than an indicator of possible approaching labor. I didn't feel her ligaments when I saw the amber goo, as I knew she was actually in labor.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Here's a link to the doe code!
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/does-secret-code-of-honor-a-must-read-for-all-with-goats.102280/
I think the general rule of thumb is no more than 30 minutes from active labor to kid, or between kids. But again, this really varies from goat to goat. I don't think either of my does have done more than 45 minutes to an hour between the kids and the placenta. But again, I know some goats take much longer to pass the placenta. Some folks on here know how to 'bounce' a goat, to feel if there are more kids inside. I have never done that, but I think you should be able to search through the forums, and find info on that if you're interested.
This older thread may be helpful to you. https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/how-long-between-babies.130546/
Making sure that your goats are good on all of their minerals, have plenty of high-quality hay, and get good exercise, will help them to have quick, healthy births, with lively kids.
One thing I don't see mentioned on here a lot, but which is true of every mammal species I've ever dealt with, is that nursing stimulates contractions. So, the sooner you can get baby latched and nursing, the more likely you are to be able to stimulate the doe to birth the next kid, or pass that placenta. Or even just have those little contractions she will need to help get her insides back into shape after kidding. Some kids are born in a hurry to nurse, and others are a little slower. So don't freak out if you can't get them latched right away. But it is just something to bear in mind.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

this year so far i had kids from 145-147(dwarfs) from the day they were with the buck. I do check ligaments and i put them in a stall when i dont feel them anymore. some girls get very talkative. alot will start to grind teeth, look up at the wall, softly hit the wall with their heads when getting closer. so far all had goo right before kidding way after you notice them having contractions. i have never had a doe who had more then a 30 second break in between kids. they come fast which means if you are not there then mom usually cant clean them all that quick.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We go by 150 days for due date regardless of mini or standards here. We actually only have one doe that kids early (147) everyone else trends towards 150-152. I start really feeling ligaments morning and night starting about day 140. Just to start feeling the changes. And I start watching and feeling the udder for changes. When I feel some that I question, I start checking 3 times a day (and this is usually after day 145). What i look for is 1. Ligaments are truly gone and you get the mushy feeling in that area. Mushiness tells me they are TURLY gone. 2. udder doubles in size...or looks significantly bigger and generally tight. 3. Hollowed out ligament area and under the loin. 4. staying away from herd more and staring off in space. Once ligs are completely gone ours typically kid WITHIN 12 hours. They can't really go more than 24 hours without because of all that they support. So they can't lose ligs for weeks. Generally, if that's the case, they aren't gone but way down laying on the thurls and you kind of have to dig for them and really feel. I have one kidding tomorrow most likely and that's what hers feel like.

Once ligs are mush and udder is really full, I put them in the kidding pen and keep an eye watching for signs. In my herd, they may lose little bits of goo. They will hollow out more and will start pawing generally closer to pushing. Pawing and getting up and down up and down and staring are signs for me to stay near. This usually for me is about 2 hours at most from kidding. Not always, but in general. When you see the long string of goo, typically amber-colored, and I mean hanging down to her hocks kind of long, kidding is imminent and I don't leave their side. I haven't really had the long string more than an hour or two tops. Usually way shorter.

From there I'm watching for her to start pushing. At this point is when she typically is pawing a lot and up and down. I also see strong contractions here. Once she starts pushing, I give 30 minutes. If baby isn't out, I go in. Unless I've seen an issue beforehand. I tend to use a couple of fingers and check presentation once pushing happens. After baby 1 comes, you generally give 30-45 minutes for the next and if not there, you go check.

Placenta has about 12 hours to come. I think technically it's 24 but by 12 hours it should be out. I like mine to be out within 2-4...if they aren't, I give some CMPK. Babies I like to have colostrum asap. Within the hour of birth.


----------



## McGoat (Jan 29, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> We go by 150 days for due date regardless of mini or standards here. We actually only have one doe that kids early (147) everyone else trends towards 150-152. I start really feeling ligaments morning and night starting about day 140. Just to start feeling the changes. And I start watching and feeling the udder for changes. When I feel some that I question, I start checking 3 times a day (and this is usually after day 145). What i look for is 1. Ligaments are truly gone and you get the mushy feeling in that area. Mushiness tells me they are TURLY gone. 2. udder doubles in size...or looks significantly bigger and generally tight. 3. Hollowed out ligament area and under the loin. 4. staying away from herd more and staring off in space. Once ligs are completely gone ours typically kid WITHIN 12 hours. They can't really go more than 24 hours without because of all that they support. So they can't lose ligs for weeks. Generally, if that's the case, they aren't gone but way down laying on the thurls and you kind of have to dig for them and really feel. I have one kidding tomorrow most likely and that's what hers feel like.
> 
> Once ligs are mush and udder is really full, I put them in the kidding pen and keep an eye watching for signs. In my herd, they may lose little bits of goo. They will hollow out more and will start pawing generally closer to pushing. Pawing and getting up and down up and down and staring are signs for me to stay near. This usually for me is about 2 hours at most from kidding. Not always, but in general. When you see the long string of goo, typically amber-colored, and I mean hanging down to her hocks kind of long, kidding is imminent and I don't leave their side. I haven't really had the long string more than an hour or two tops. Usually way shorter.
> 
> ...


Thank you for including so much detail


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi...its nerve wracking ,nail bitting , exciting and wonderful time. My girls are 4 different breeds. They birth from 145 to 160 days. I go by the udders and teats on my girls. Also the have a white disharge usually around their last month of pregnancy. Each of my girls seperate themselves from thd other girls. And when I go out they are so lovey dovey to me. They will lick my hand..rub their heads on my. Walk right next to me. But if I look out, their udder looks like a balloon, teats look swollen, their hips are showing and they are off by themselves..i know thats the day. My girls are delivering around 3 in the afternoon. Ill see an amber thick string, then it will slowly get like a small ballon. Inside 2 white hooves and a nose. I put on my surgical gloves. I watch. She will usually lay down, stretch & push. Get up paw the ground, lay down..push and talk. The closer, the louder. Soon baby dives out. She will get up and start licking. I grab a suction bulb and clean out the mouth, and wipe off the face. The rest is Moms. In about 10 minutes she will be in hard labor again. Or she will be delivering the afterbirth. I stay to make sure the little one latches on. I put iodine on the umbilical cord & hooves. Measure & weigh. Take pictures with my phone so I have time, date, and proof of life.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

This is all such interesting info! I'm learning some good stuff here, too!


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

I have a doe right now and the amber goo has been there for almost 4 hours. I'm getting a little concerned because this amber goo seems to immediately preceded the birth of kids. My doe is still pawing and nesting and contracting, but not really pushing.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

She may have a malpresentation. Time to disinfect and reach in to see what's holding things up. Stalled labor often happens when a kid is positioned incorrectly. Good luck!


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

I haven't see any kid body parts, just her body pushing. She's peeing and pooping a lot too. She's been doing this type of pushing for about 10-15 min now. From the ultrasound, it showed she had at least three kids with strong heart beats.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

If a kid is stuck, you probably won't see any body parts. It could be coming rump first or shoulder first, or you might have several jammed at the entrance at once, meaning no one can fit into the birth canal to make an appearance.

Take a look at the pictures here to give you an idea why you might not see anything at the vulva: 
http://www.mythosfarm.com/youre-kidding---dont-panic.html


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you had amber goo 4 hours ago, then you need to go in. Never wait more than 30 minutes.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How are you? How is your doe? Did you check her? Any wee ones yet?


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

Yes, she had two healthy bucklings. They are pretty big. The first was a little stuck. We had to pull on the legs and assist the head out. Second flew out of her. They are up and walking around and mama is doing well.

Placenta passed after two hours. This birth is sooooo different than last year. That was so traumatic for mama and us. I am so grateful for this better experience for all of us.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

FMW said:


> Yes, she had two healthy bucklings. They are pretty big. The first was a little stuck. We had to pull on the legs and assist the head out. Second flew out of her. They are up and walking around and mama is doing well.
> 
> Placenta passed after two hours. This birth is sooooo different than last year. That was so traumatic for mama and us. I am so grateful for this better experience for all of us.


Wonderful! I'm so glad things turned out well this time!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yay! Be sure and post some pictures for us to see!


----------

